# what means "ide_generic: I/O resource ... [SOLVED]

## albright

When I boot I get these messages in dmesg:

```

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.
```

I can't seem to find out exactly what's going on here. Everything seems to

work perfectly however. By the way, this is an old fujitsu p7010 notebook,

running 2.6.26-tuxonice. It has no floppy drive and the cd/dvd bay holds

an extra battery rather than a drive.

Any advice appreciated. TIA.

----------

## jcat

This error seems to be generated when you have the Legacy PATA support and the new SATA support configured in the kernel at the same time in 2.6.26 and newer.

It is apparently not advised to have support for both, you should use one or the other.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## albright

Thank you, jcat. 

This forum is unbeatable  :Smile: 

----------

## jcat

No problem  :Smile: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

